# Is there much difference between a size 10 and a size 9.5 in shoes



## Paulie_TheGoodFella

I said shoes in the title but I meant Hi Tops. This is what I wanna buy:










But the problem is that I'm a size 10 which isn't available. The closest to my size that they have available is a 9.5.

What should I do? Shall I wait for size 10 to arrive (if it will) or should I just get the pair in size 9.5 instead?

Appreciate any help 



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:* In addition to all the great information below, be sure to check out our comprehensive guide: The Difference Between 9.5 and 10 Shoe Size.


----------



## Gopherguy

Paulie_TheGoodFella said:


> I said shoes in the title but I meant Hi Tops. This is what I wanna buy:
> 
> But the problem is that Im a size 10 which isnt available. The closest to my size that they have available is a 9.5.
> 
> What should I do? Shall I wait for size 10 to arrive (if it will) or should I just get the pair in size 9.5 instead?
> 
> Appreciate any help :icon_smile:


Yes, there's a difference, a few fractions of an inch, which is quite a bit if you want proper fitting shoes. Wait until they have your size, or you'll hurt your feet.


----------



## mrp

Paulie_TheGoodFella said:


> I said shoes in the title but I meant Hi Tops. This is what I wanna buy:
> 
> But the problem is that Im a size 10 which isnt available. The closest to my size that they have available is a 9.5.
> 
> What should I do? Shall I wait for size 10 to arrive (if it will) or should I just get the pair in size 9.5 instead?
> 
> Appreciate any help :icon_smile:


Sarcasm On
No difference they just randomly mark the shoes to match the boxes that they have on hand.
Sarcasm Off

I'm not sure those really qualify as shoes on this forum.


----------



## Andy

Technically it's three barleycorns - see the history section in The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes.

Each full size, up or down, is equivalent to 1/3 inch, and each half-size is 1/6 inch. 

Per the standard system of foot measurements that King Edward II of England (King 1307 – 1327, House of Plantagenet) created in 1324 because he wanted to reduce the amount of time needed to make shoes.


----------



## Poindexter

The problem I see is that there is easily a half size difference between brands and models of shoe in my experience. On my rack I have 6½, 7, and 7½ shoes (yes, I have small feet; I have small everything), all of which fit me very well. I would never buy shoes online unless I were able to try that exact shoe on somewhere.


----------



## DaveS

Based purely on my experience - notice the huge qualifier - there is definitely a difference between a U.S. size 9.5 and a size 10.

I wear a 9.5 in almost every shoe I own; Bally, J&M, Sperry, Keds, Mezlan, Gravati, Bass, and so on. I've not owned nor tried Aldens, Church, Allen Edmonds, and other very high-end, so cannot comment on these.

The only exception to this sizing has been cowboy boots. Different makers seem to have wildly different sizings, and I've worn everything from a 9 to an 11 in these (which I almost never wear any more).


----------



## sbdivemaster

I wear an 8.5 or 9 depending on the make of the shoe. Due to different makers/designers, gotta try them on to know... :-/


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

WANNA? WTF???


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

... and when did they remove the apostrophe from British keyboards?


----------



## 12345Michael54321

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> ... and when did they remove the apostrophe from British keyboards?


Apostrophes are okay, if youre, like, a grandfather.

But the more youthful, typographical forward way of keyboarding ignores the apostrophe. In so doing, the letters can be more closely fitted together, for a leaner, tighter-looking line of text. Semi-colons are also very 1970s, and are replaced by the dash. ("Dash" just sounds elemental and streamlined, whereas "semi-colon" sounds proctological and very 1980s.)

Capitalization and the use of complete sentences is also a baggy, out-of-date sort of writing. Sure, I write that way much of the time, but never if I'm at Starbucks, blogging about junk and stuff, because if some girl came over and looked over my shoulder to see what I was writing, I wouldnt want her to think I was, like, old. I mean, no matter how awesome the going out shirt Im wearing, or how short and tight my black jacket is, its the writing that draws in the honeys.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Here perhaps is a helpful answer: 

First off, in trainers unlike shoes the closest, best and most comfortable option for your foot size is always a size up, NEVER EVER SIZE DOWN in trainers. Trainers are generally made tighter to allow for the looseness that ensues after wear. 


I have a lot of trainers and wear trainers often, some are a UK size 9 (43) some are a 9.5 some are a 10. In my vast experience of trainers a half size up is no problem at all HOWEVER a half size down in trainers is a HUGE no-no! 

In fact certain brands recommend that you wear larger in trainers because they are made tighter than shoes. I take a 43 in shoes but I haven't a single pair of Adidas in 43, they're all bigger due to the tight fit. So ordering a 10 would be no problem if you take 9.5 in shoes. 

BUT ordering a 9.5 if you usually take a 10 in shoes is a HUGE DON'T DO IT!!!!


Wait for the size 10 or even 10.5 to come in!

Again, never take a size down in trainers. Your closest size is 10.5 not 9.5

I currently own & wear: 3 pairs of Adidas, 1 pair of Gola, 3 pairs of Puma, 1 pair of Asics, 1 pair of Nike.


----------



## williamson

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> ... and when did they remove the apostrophe from British keyboards?


The apostrophe is far more likely to be used where it should not be in the UK (so-called greengrocers' apostrophes - plum's, pear's _etc_. when the plural rather than the possessive is meant) - and "it's", when the possessive of "it" is meant, is very frequent indeed. To me the underuse of the apostrophe is the lesser of two evils.



12345Michael54321 said:


> Apostrophes are okay, if youre, like, a grandfather.


So only grandfathers write correct English? And to be "old" is to be "past it"?


----------



## TheBarbaron

...About a half size difference.

It had to be said.


----------



## IvanD

My suggestion would be to try the shoes.
I have shoes from numerous manufacturers and they are all different sizes, albeit small differences.
I usually take a size 10 (UK) but I have a pair of Timberland boat shoes which are sized in US sizes and they are a 12, Ecco casual shoes, size 11, John White formal brogues, size 10.5.
The only shoes I have found which are really true to my size are Clarks.
(maybe thats why I have so many of them :icon_smile


----------

